# Sportscaster George Michael dies at 70



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

George Michael, a mainstay on the Washington, D.C., sports television scene for decades who reached a national audience with “The George Michael Sports Machine” highlights show, has died. He was 70 years old.

RIP. 








​


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That's a bummer, used to watch his show.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> That's a bummer, used to watch his show.


I did too. It is a bummer.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Never heard the name but its never good news to hear someone pass away. RIP


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

He will be missed.

I loved watching the Sports Machine when I was younger. Sunday nights at 11pm if my memory serves me well.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I just hope this George Michael had FAITH, it's much easier to go that way. Maybe he was TOO FUNKY for his own good, but I guess now he can HEAL THE PAIN. It's sad that all that PRAYING FOR TIME didn't really work out, but now he's up in heaven with all the COWBOYS AND ANGELS. It must have been a HARD DAY for his family to go through this, but hopefull yhey can HEAL THE PAIN.

Okay, I'm done....oh wait I WANT YOUR SEX....now I'm done.


----------

